# Inside the Taliban



## Ravage (Jun 13, 2008)

> Just 6 years after U.S.-led forces drove the Taliban from power in Afghanistan for providing sanctuary to Al Qaeda terrorists, these Islamist militants have resurfaced with a vengeance. Roadside bombings, direct fire and suicide attacks have intensified, with no end to the bloodshed in sight. Now, Inside the Taliban, a comprehensive 2-hour special, takes viewers into the radical and terrifying world of the Taliban - from its vigilante beginnings to its emergence as a violent power.



[ame="http://youtube.com/watch?v=lI3SfkUjZgk"]YouTube - Inside the Taliban - Complete History - Part 1[/ame]
[ame="http://youtube.com/watch?v=FF1oEeqnED4"]YouTube - Inside the Taliban - Complete History - Part 2[/ame]
[ame="http://youtube.com/watch?v=vJTcJPXFoHs"]YouTube - Inside the Taliban - Complete History - Part 3[/ame]
[ame="http://youtube.com/watch?v=mVpg52Q8KL4"]YouTube - Inside the Taliban - Complete History - Part 4[/ame]
[ame="http://youtube.com/watch?v=SB-7TBAzIpQ"]YouTube - Inside the Taliban - Complete History - Part 5[/ame]
[ame="http://youtube.com/watch?v=wxw-CNBjcKo"]YouTube - Inside the Taliban - Complete History - Part 6[/ame]
[ame="http://youtube.com/watch?v=45c34ecUWHM"]YouTube - Inside the Taliban - Complete History - Part 7[/ame]
[ame="http://youtube.com/watch?v=ZUIcDQ0PCXY"]YouTube - Inside the Taliban - Complete History - Part 8[/ame]
[ame="http://youtube.com/watch?v=0uWMblfPRWw"]YouTube - Inside the Taliban - Complete History - Part 9[/ame]
[ame="http://youtube.com/watch?v=BOtJ0Lgznjs"]YouTube - Inside the Taliban - Complete History - Part 10[/ame]


----------

